# Shopping Cart Software Help!!!



## travis1880 (May 12, 2011)

Lets start off by saying I got a bit overwhelmed looking at all the shopping cart posts and whats the best.

My situation is I am new to the retail clothing industry, don't have a ton of capital, new to website design but have a hot product that many want to buy but I don't have a website up yet. I am using Web Easy 8 and Go Daddy as a host. What I need now is a shopping cart. What is the best shopping cart to use for custom clothing, so 4 to 6 options for each garment, something that is fairly user friendly, and easy on the pocket book???

Thanks everyone for your thoughts


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Look at an older free version of CubeCart

https://support.cubecart.com/index.php?/Knowledgebase/Article/View/183/21/cubecart_3020zip


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

a easy simple and fast cart look at Ecwid.com


----------



## DayDreamerCr8 (Mar 23, 2009)

Try prestashop or zen cart


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Travis:

I was looking at Cashie hosted shopping cart | The fastest way to start selling on your website or blog the other day. 

-M


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

travis1880 said:


> Lets start off by saying I got a bit overwhelmed looking at all the shopping cart posts and whats the best.
> 
> My situation is I am new to the retail clothing industry, don't have a ton of capital, new to website design but have a hot product that many want to buy but I don't have a website up yet. I am using Web Easy 8 and Go Daddy as a host. What I need now is a shopping cart. What is the best shopping cart to use for custom clothing, so 4 to 6 options for each garment, something that is fairly user friendly, and easy on the pocket book???
> 
> Thanks everyone for your thoughts


There are many e-commerce platform including Magento, X-Cart, Zen Cart, Virtuemart, osCommerce etc. Which would be best for you depend upon your requirements. Magento is quite popular these days.


----------



## BrianRichards (Dec 12, 2010)

designnbuy said:


> There are many e-commerce platform including Magento, X-Cart, Zen Cart, Virtuemart, osCommerce etc. Which would be best for you depend upon your requirements. Magento is quite popular these days.


I'd stay away from magento, oscommerce, and zencart unless you are a programmer. They will most likely yield nothing but frustration. 

Are you looking for something free or just something cheap? You can get carts like prestashop for free, or you could drop a couple hundred to get a nice cart such as X-Cart or CS-Cart


----------



## RaptorRay (Oct 6, 2009)

Try Shopping Cart Creator - The easy to use shopping cart software | CoffeeCup Software easy, slick and not very expensive. They also have a cart designer to mod the themes.

Ray
Digital Crayon Printshop LLC - Home Page


----------



## fooltheimage (Nov 27, 2009)

Hi,

I can help you set up your zencart for free..Its not that hard to build up..even if you're not a programmer...Let me know if you're interested. I can also give you few months of hosting. i'm building some client profile that I might include you if its ok with you.

sygovs
sygovs.fooltheimage.com


----------



## LUTION (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking as well right now though I do have experience with html and php. This site might be of some use for you 35 Free High-Quality E-Commerce Templates - Smashing Magazine

Also Adam Khoury does some AWESOME php/mysql tutorials and has a step by step on how to create your own e-commerce site here http://www.developphp.com/list_php_video.php the ecommerce section is just under the first section of videos and he is very thorough and helpful


----------



## smithwills (Aug 1, 2014)

Shopify & Magento standard one.


----------

